# Pimiento / pimentón / páprika



## laoos

Hola, tengo una duda, aunque la RAE los coloca como sinónimos creo que existe una diferencia entre pimiento y pimentón, pero no estoy segura. ¿Existe esa diferencia?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

En Colombia, estos son los pimentones. Los pimientos no los conozco... (asociaría la palabra con «pimienta»)


----------



## ErOtto

En España, por pimentón se entiende esto:



> *pimentón**.*
> *1. *m. Polvo que se obtiene moliendo pimientos encarnados secos


 
Y lo hay dulce o picante. 




Saúl Ortega said:


> En Colombia, estos son los pimentones.




Los pimentones colombianos, cuando llegan a España, se convierten en *pimientos*. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## laoos

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Los pimentones colombianos, luego de haberse convertido en pimientos en España, llegan a Uruguay como *morrones.* Y echarle pimentón a una comida es echarle un polvo rojizo que se vende en los supermercados. ¡Qué gran definición! Muy científica.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú se usan ambos 'pimiento' y 'pimentón' para llamar al fruto que en otras partes designan como 'morrón' o 'pimiento morrón' (término casi desconocido en el Perú). Incluso se le llama 'pimiento dulce', pues que lo es. Para el polvo, sólo he escuchado "pimentón".


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile esto es un pimiento, y esto un pimentón (OK, OK, son tres).
Por supuesto, del árbol llamado pimiento no salen los pimentones, que dicho sea de paso me quedan exquisitos rellenos, jé.

_


----------



## francisgranada

Una "subpregunta": La palabra _páprica_ o _páprika_, en el sentido de "polvo que se obtiene moliendo pimientos encarnados secos" (DRAE), ¿se usa (o al menos se conoce) en el mundo hispanohablante o no?


----------



## Magnalp

Oh, por aquí sí se conoce, aunque solo la he escuchado como llana. Respecto a la pregunta general, es muy común por aquí decirle _pimiento morrón_, nunca había oído _pimentón..._


----------



## Pinairun

francisgranada said:


> Una "subpregunta": La palabra _páprica_ o _páprika_, en el sentido de "polvo que se obtiene moliendo pimientos encarnados secos" (DRAE), ¿se usa (o al menos se conoce) en el mundo hispanohablante o no?


 
Yo sí sabía qué es la páprika (aunque esta palabra no se usa normalmente), pero no creo que sea entidad representativa suficiente del _mundo hispanohablante_.
Aunque para muestra baste un botón.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Mi tierra es una de las mayores productoras de pimentón, entendido como pimiento molido, que se conoce en Europa como paprika.
Tipos de pimientos hay muchos; sólo el pimiento llamado de bola se usa para hacer pimentón. El mismo pimiento, seco y sin moler, se conoce como ñora y se usa en muchos guisos.


----------



## jorgema

Yo no había oído la palabra páprika hasta que salió aquella película de Tinto Brass. El término me resultaba exótico, pero luego vi en recetarios de cocina de varios países que se usaba mucho. Hasta ahora no tengo claro si es exactamente lo mismo que el pimentón, o es acaso alguna variedad un poco más picante. Para el DRAE, páprika y pimentón son exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## clares3

jorgema said:


> Para el DRAE, páprika y pimentón son exactamente lo mismo.


Te confirmo que es así; conozco fabricantes de pimentón y sus etiquetas traducen pimentón por paprika de cara a la exportación.
Si alguien quiere más datos buscad en internet "España Murcia ñora/pimentón/paprika"; el pimiento es peqqeño, en forma de bola, rojo, se seca al sol y luego se muele. La ñora es el mismo pimiento sin moler.


----------



## Bloodsun

En Argentina, *pimentón* es esto, que puede ser dulce o picante. Esto es *morrón* o *ají pimiento*, que puede ser verde, rojo o amarillo. 


Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> En Chile esto es un pimiento, y esto un pimentón (OK, OK, son tres).
> Por supuesto, del árbol llamado pimiento no salen los pimentones ...


... y tampoco la pimienta.
El arbusto llamado comúnmente _pimiento_ (_Schinus molle_) en el centro de Chile es lo que se conoce como _molle_ en el norte del país y, hasta donde sé, en el sur de Perú (por favor corríjanme, colegas peruanos, si estoy equivocado). También lo llaman algunos _falso pimientero_ porque produce unas semillas muy parecidas a la pimienta y con un aroma sorprendentemente semejante.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

Nunca había oído hablar del molle como 'arbusto', pero veo que en algunas zonas también lo llaman falso pimentero. 
Por supuesto, nada que ver con los morrones o pimientos, que a lo más que llegan es a arbustos. Como dije, en el Perú 'pimientos' son los 'morrones'. Los ajíes son otros, y estos tienen una gran variedad de formas, tamaños, y grado de picor. El único ají que podría confundirse con un pimiento en el Perú es el *rocoto*, que ha sido la perdición de muchos incautos.


----------



## oa2169

Pimienta.

Pimiento o pimentón.

Ají.

Aunque en esta última página se dice que el ají es un pimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Por si interesa, en los EEUU al pimentón lo llaman 'Spanish paprika'. Se consigue en supermercados mexicanos. Curiosidad: ¿cómo lo llaman en México? ¿Pimentón español? ¿Alguien más en el mundo lo llama 'Pimentón español'?


----------



## pelus

Para mayor diversidad de nombres , en mi zona , se llama pimiento al fruto del _Capsicum frutensces_ , que es el más común vendido en las verdulerías y mercados .

Pero en otoño aparecen a la venta , por corto tiempo , los llamados 'morrones' o 'calahorras'  que son los que tienen forma de corazón , de pared gruesa y muy rojos , tirando a carmín :
http://guasch.com.ar/GuaschSemillas%C2%AE/Hortalizas/Pimientos/Pimiento/PimientoCalahorra/Caracteristicas/318/Especies/312/1/

En cuanto a 'pimentón' es , como ya se dijo , el pimiento maduro deshidratado y molido finamente .  Algunos también lo llaman 'páprica' ,  'páprika'  o 'paprika'  . 
Y sí los hay de las variedades : dulce y picante .

Capsicum es el género , de la familia de las Solanáceas .  Existen muchas especies de Capsicum , y cada vez más , ya que  se obtienen nuevos ejemplares "fabricados" ( híbridos ).


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> ... y tampoco la pimienta.
> El arbusto llamado comúnmente _pimiento_ (_Schinus molle_) en el centro de Chile es lo que se conoce como _molle_ en el norte del país y, hasta donde sé, en el sur de Pe, rú (por favor corríjanme, colegas peruanos, si estoy equivocado). También lo llaman algunos _falso pimientero_ porque produce unas semillas muy parecidas a la pimienta y con un aroma sorprendentemente semejante.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Qué tan al norte?
Porque al menos a la altura de Calama se sigue llamando pimiento; y es algo más que un arbusto, yo más bien diría que es un un peázo de árbol.
(Conozco Chile hasta donde termina por el norte, y más allá, pero no recuerdo haber hablado de pimientos en Arica, no puedo dar fe de cómo se llama en esas latitudes)
_


----------



## pelus

El _Schinus mollis _( en mi país 'Aguaribay')  produce unos frutos pequeños rojos ( esféricos de unos  4 ó 5 mm de diámetro ) , que se usan como reemplazo de la pimienta  en gastronomía .
Por eso se les llama 'falsa pimienta'. 
Es un árbol enorme , conozco uno de setenta años ( según dicen ),  que tiene un tronco de 1,40 m de diámetro y una altura de 12 m  .

La 'pimienta' usada como condimento , son frutos de varias especies que tienen en común el ser picantes , o arder al contacto con las mucosas de la boca .  Existe la pimienta blanca , la pimienta negra y la pimienta verde ,  de la especie_ Piper nigrum_ . Se la comercializa en sus frutos secos  enteros o bien molidos .


----------



## Vampiro

pelus said:


> Es un árbol enorme , conozco uno de setenta años ( según dicen ), que tiene un tronco de 1,40 m de diámetro y una altura de 12 m .


Así los he visto, sobreviviendo en el ambiente más inhóspito del mundo.
_


----------



## Mate

pelus said:


> Para mayor diversidad de nombres, en mi zona , se llama pimiento al fruto del _Capsicum frutensces_ , que es el más común vendido en las verdulerías y mercados . Aquí se le está empezando a decir "pimiento" a lo que toda la vida fue el viejo morrón.
> 
> [...]
> 
> En cuanto a 'pimentón' es , como ya se dijo , el pimiento maduro deshidratado y molido finamente .  Algunos también lo llaman 'páprica' ,  'páprika'  o 'paprika'  .
> Y sí los hay de las variedades: dulce y picante .
> 
> Capsicum es el género , de la familia de las Solanáceas .  Existen muchas especies de Capsicum , y cada vez más , ya que  se obtienen nuevos ejemplares "fabricados" ( híbridos ).





pelus said:


> El _Schinus mollis _( en mi país 'Aguaribay')  produce unos frutos pequeños rojos ( esféricos de unos  4 ó 5 mm de diámetro ) , que se usan como reemplazo de la pimienta  en gastronomía .
> Por eso se les llama 'falsa pimienta' (o falso pimentero) clic en el enlace.
> 
> [...]
> 
> La 'pimienta' usada como condimento , son frutos de varias especies que tienen en común el ser picantes , o arder al contacto con las mucosas de la boca .  Existe la pimienta blanca , la pimienta negra y la pimienta verde ,  de la especie_ Piper nigrum_ . Se la comercializa en sus frutos secos  enteros o bien molidos .


----------



## francisgranada

Pinairun said:


> ... Aunque para muestra baste un botón.


 
Aquí 

La _paprika_ puede ser sea dulce sea picante. Se supone, que el _pimentón_ como condimento en polvo fue "invetado" en Hungría en el siglo XVIII, y después algunos cocineros "famosos" presentaron en Monte Carlo el pimentón de Szeged como una nueva especia.

Etimologicamente, _pimiento_ (y pimentón, obviamente) viene del lat. _pigmentum_ (color para pintar). La palabra húngara _paprika _(como planta o fruto), através varias formas, tiene su raíz en el lat. _piper_ (Capsicum, pimienta) que es del griego _péperi_ proveniente del las lenguas occidentales de India.


----------



## ErOtto

pelus said:


> ...Pero en otoño aparecen a la venta , por corto tiempo , los llamados 'morrones' o *'calahorras'* que son los que tienen forma de corazón , de pared gruesa y muy rojos , tirando a carmín...


 
Lo de *calahorras* me ha hecho gracia viniendo del 'otro lado del charco'.

¿Te refieres a un pimiento rojo, pequeño, embotado después de haber sido braseado con leña o carbón? Porque en España el pimiento de Calahorra (en la comunidad de La Rioja) y el pimiento de(l) piquillo (Lodosa, Navarra) son otra variante en cuanto a preparación del fruto (que por cierto no sabía que está emparentado con el tomate) que no ocupa en este hilo.

¿Vendrá la denominación calahorras del nombre de la población antes mencionada?

Saludos
Er


----------



## pelus

Cita . *Mate *= "...s . Aquí se le está empezando a decir "pimiento" a lo que toda la vida fue el viejo morrón."
No sé si en mi tierra alguna vez se llamó *morrón* al pimiento que yo considero común , que es el que vi y veo siempre en los mercados , y el que yo misma cultivo en mi huerta doméstica . 
Supongo que no , no tengo la certeza .
Cuando leí tu comentario , busqué información en la red , pero no hallé algo que explicara el cambio de denominación . 
Aunque no llego a comprender , si te referís al modo de nombrarlo en tu país . 
Con el nombre adoptado por este fruto del nombre de tu país , da de pensar que Chile es la Patria del pimiento . 
Ahora mismo , recuerdo un hermoso tema musical de Víctor Jara que canta al pimiento*: [...]* 
*ErOtto : *tenés que abrir el enlace que puse ( # 19 ) donde podrás ver el pimiento al que acá llamamos 'morrón' o 'calahorra' . 
Tal vez algún inmigrante de _La Rioja ( España ) _haya hecho que incorporemos ese nombre .
Buscaré el nombre botánico de esa especie , aunque los pimientos son de fácil hibridación natural y muchas veces los nombres no se corresponden con la apariencia que ellos ofrecen .


----------



## ErOtto

pelus said:


> *ErOtto : *tenés que abrir el enlace que puse ( # 19 ) donde podrás ver el pimiento al que acá llamamos 'morrón' o 'calahorra' .


 
Se me pasó. 

Al parecer, _allí_  no haceis la diferencia entre morrón y 'de Calarorra' o 'del piquillo' que hacemos en estos lares. Los segundos tienen que haber sido asados y pelados antes de embotarlos (o ponerlos en conserva).

Saludos
Er


----------



## Vampiro

pelus said:


> Con el nombre adoptado por este fruto del nombre de tu país , da de pensar que Chile es la Patria del pimiento .
> Ahora mismo , recuerdo un hermoso tema musical de Víctor Jara que canta al pimiento*: [...]*


Chancho en misa.
La canción de Víctor Jara habla de un árbol de pimiento como los ya mencionados algunos post más atrás, no del pimentón/morrón/ají pimiento o como lo llamen.
Como dije, esos árboles crecen en condiciones casi heroicas en la pampa.
Saludos.
_


----------



## pelus

Vampiro said:


> Chancho en misa.
> La canción de Víctor Jara habla de un árbol de pimiento como los ya mencionados algunos post más atrás, no del pimentón/morrón/ají pimiento o como lo llamen.
> Como dije, esos árboles crecen en condiciones casi heroicas en la pampa.
> Saludos.
> _



Gracias por la aclaración ... Claro que la letra de la canción no 'cerraba' para mí con la idea del pimiento, morrón ,ají , capsicum , ...

Si hubiese sabido que *Víctor Jara *se refería a nuestro _Aguaribay_ , la tendría bien comprendida desde la primera vez que la oí ...

*ErOtto* : nuestros morrones tienen la piel bastante elástica , yo diría dura , lo que hace que no sean tan buenos para cosumirlos crudos . Por eso los asamos y luego , pelamos .  Asimismo se los consigue en conservas enlatadas o enfrascadas .


----------



## ErOtto

pelus said:


> *ErOtto* : nuestros morrones tienen la piel bastante elástica , ... *Por eso los asamos y luego , pelamos* . Asimismo se los consigue en conservas enlatadas o enfrascadas .


 
Entendido... lo que por estos lares llamamos 'del piquillo' o 'de Calahorra'. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## mirx

duvija said:


> ¿cómo lo llaman en México? ¿Pimentón español? ¿Alguien más en el mundo lo llama 'Pimentón español'?


*Chile en polvo*. A los niños les gusta mucho ponerse un tanto en la palma de la mano y lamerla.

La palabra *paprika *es desconocida en México pero creo que pronto va a hacer su gran debut. A los pimientos les llamamos, _chile morrrón, pimiento morrón, _o _morrón. _Más o menos en ese orden de popularidad.


----------



## ErOtto

francisgranada said:


> La palabra húngara _paprika _(como planta o fruto)...


 
¡Qué gracia! En alemán, Paprika también designa tanto a la planta como al fruto... y, además, a la especia (en sus cinco variedades - de más picante a más dulce ).



mirx said:


> La palabra *paprika *es desconocida en México pero creo que pronto va a hacer su gran debut...


 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Bloodsun

En la entrada de Wikipedia para *morrón* (_Capsicum annuum_), dice:



> El género Capsicum incluye a una gran variedad de plantas, y los nombres comunes son frecuentemente ambiguos. Por sus características, el morrón es conocido también como *pimiento* en *México, Perú y Guatemala*; *pimentón* en *Bolivia, Chile, Colombia, Venezuela* y en *Paraguay* "*locote*". Como "*ají dulce*" en algunas regiones, o "*ají morrón*", en otras, o particularmente, en *España* se la conoce como "*pimiento morrón*"; en *Uruguay y Argentina* se lo conoce como "morrón" a secas. En *Nicaragua* se le conoce como "*chiltoma*" a todas las diferentes variedades no picantes de este condimento y en *Costa Rica* se llama "*chile dulce*".


----------



## duvija

Me gustó eso de que hay tres clases de pimiento (o pimienta?). Se ve que nunca entraron a un supermercado mexicano de ley. Toda una pared llena de bolsitas con pimientos distintos, nombres distintos, colores distintos y maldiciones distintas (no se acerquen a los Habaneros/Habañeros). Creo que hay solamente uno en el mundo que es más fuerte (creo que coreano).


----------



## ninux

Vampiro, corrígeme si me equivoco, pero me parece que en Chile se le llama *ají* a la *paprika en polvo*, al menos llamaban este polvo rojizo que usaban para condimentar los alimentos...
de hecho llamaban *ají color *ese dulce (o sea no picante).


----------



## Syleth Angx

duvija said:


> Por si interesa, en los EEUU al pimentón lo llaman 'Spanish paprika'. Se consigue en supermercados mexicanos. Curiosidad: ¿cómo lo llaman en México? ¿Pimentón español? ¿Alguien más en el mundo lo llama 'Pimentón español'?



Aquí se le llama pimentón español :3...



ninux said:


> ... en Chile se le llama *ají* a la *paprika en polvo*, al menos llamaban este polvo rojizo que usaban para condimentar los alimentos...
> de hecho llamaban *ají color *ese dulce (o sea no picante).



... o también ají color/ ají en polvo. 

Páprika es un término muy rebuscado como para pedirlo en el mercado de la esquina, pero de seguro los amantes de la cocina (y de los canales de cocina) sabrán muy bien a qué se refiere (así como sabrán que pimiento morrón = pimentón) aunque no se use por estos lares.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Ahí va un enlace a fotografías del pimiento con que se hace el pimentón   http://www.google.es/search?q=Murci...&ei=NDoOTrXaIIHz-gaTpu3-DQ&sqi=2&ved=0CBwQsAQ


----------



## jorgema

Syleth Angx said:


> Páprika es un término muy rebuscado como para pedirlo en el mercado de la esquina, pero de seguro los amantes de la cocina (y de los canales de cocina) sabrán muy bien a qué se refiere (así como sabrán que pimiento morrón = pimentón) aunque no se use por estos lares.




De acuerdo contigo en lo de páprika. Muchos de los cocineros de esos canales tienen preferencia por usar términos que no son los más comunes, o en muchos casos usan términos que no son los hispanos de toda la vida. Justo hace un rato oía a uno dando una lista de ingredientes cuando de repente se soltó con un "_céleri español_, que en otras partes se conoce como apio".


----------



## Syleth Angx

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Ahí va un enlace a fotografías del pimiento con que se hace el pimentón   http://www.google.es/search?q=Murcias+piment%C3%B3n+pimiento+de+bola+fotos&hl=es&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:es-ESfficial&biw=800&bih=337&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=NDoOTrXaIIHz-gaTpu3-DQ&sqi=2&ved=0CBwQsAQ



Y aquí se le llama pimentón a dicho pimiento (todo parece indicar que es el mismo), tal vez por causa del uso de algún tipo de metonimia.



jorgema said:


> "_céleri español_, que en otras partes se conoce como apio".



Y los famosos calabacín/zucchini, tocineta/panceta (entre muchos otras parejitas -y hasta tríos o más-). Antes cómo sufría intentando adivinar los ingredientes...


----------



## ninux

jorgema said:


> De acuerdo contigo en lo de páprika. Muchos de los cocineros de esos canales tienen preferencia por usar términos que no son los más comunes, o en muchos casos usan términos que no son los hispanos de toda la vida. Justo hace un rato oía a uno dando una lista de ingredientes cuando de repente se soltó con un "_céleri español_, que en otras partes se conoce como apio".


yo creo que esto no pasa sólo en España....


----------



## clares3

Syleth Angx said:


> Y aquí se le llama pimentón a dicho pimiento (todo parece indicar que es el mismo), tal vez por causa del uso de algún tipo de metonimia.


Como habrás visto en el enlace, aparecen los términos ají, paprika, pimiento español... Yo os hablo de cómo lo decimos en origen: pimiento rojo de bola, secado al sol, triturado (pimentón) y ñora si no se tritura.


----------



## duvija

ninux said:


> yo creo que esto no lo hacen sólo en España....


 

En cambio en los EEUU, el más común, que se consigue en cualquier lado, es la paprika. Para el pimentón tengo que ir a supermercados étnicos - polacos, por ejemplo. No, esto es un chiste; tienen que ser hispanos - mexicanos o puertorriqueños, por lo general. Me hace gracia que se llamen 'étnicos' y así lo ponen en los carteles. En las farmacias, la parte de champú/shampoo dice 'productos étnicos'. Se supone que es solamente para pelo negro (African American, digo), y un día que andaba bobeando (para variar) entré y pedí un champú para polacos. Las pobres empleadas no sabían qué era eso y les dije que ahí decía 'étnicos', sin más referencias, así que suponía que tenían de todo...


----------



## Syleth Angx

clares3 said:


> Yo os hablo de cómo lo decimos en origen: pimiento rojo de bola, secado al sol, triturado (pimentón) y ñora si no se tritura.



Y a eso me refería yo también :3. Pimentón para nosotros es el fruto. Incluso encontré una página venezolana (que creo que es sobre política, pero da igual, me sirve) que nombra al pimentón y aparece la fotito del mismo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Aviador said:


> ... y tampoco la pimienta.
> El arbusto llamado comúnmente _pimiento_ (_Schinus molle_) en el centro de Chile es lo que se conoce como _molle_ en el norte del país y, hasta donde sé, en el sur de Perú (por favor corríjanme, colegas peruanos, si estoy equivocado). También lo llaman algunos _falso pimientero_ porque produce unas semillas muy parecidas a la pimienta y con un aroma sorprendentemente semejante.
> 
> Saludos.



Ese mismo árbol en Argentina lo llamamos aguaribay o gualeguay.
No sé si su fruto es lo mismo que la "pimienta rosada" pero se lo conoce como pimienta de aguaribay.


----------



## Vampiro

ninux said:


> Vampiro, corrígeme si me equivoco, pero me parece que en Chile se le llama *ají* a la *paprika en polvo*, al menos llamaban este polvo rojizo que usaban para condimentar los alimentos...
> de hecho llamaban *ají color *ese dulce (o sea no picante).


 
Ají de color.
Y seguramente muy poca gente sabe que está hecho de pimentón.
Saludos.
_


----------



## DeMálagaCity

El *pimentón* es el polvo rojo que resulta de secar y moler el pimiento del mismo color, para ser usado como aditivo en la cocina. Este pimiento es de la variedad “Capsicum annum” y las sub-especies cerasiforme y longum que dan lugar a tres tipos de pimentón: Dulce, Agridulce y Picante.

El* pimiento *es el fruto hueco de una planta herbácea que recibe su mismo nombre. Pertenece a la familia de las Solanáceas y, en concreto, al género Capsicum.También pertenecen a las solanáceas el tomate y la berengena.

Estas son las variedades más conocidas:
Pimientos dulces
Pimiento morrón
Pimiento dulce italiano
Picantes picantes
Pimiento del piquillo
Pimiento de Padrón
Pimiento de Gernika
Pimientos cuadrados
Pimientos alargados o rectangulares
-La _ñora_ es un pimiento rojo seco. 

No me quiero extender demasiado, podéis buscarlos en un buscador

Yo personalmente compro los verdes medianitos para fritos. Los mismos más grandes para los sofritos. 
Los verdes, rojos y amarillos grandotes son propios para asarlos. 

El morrón siempre lo compro de bote, ya listo para usar en la paella, la ensaladilla rusa y otros. Los del piquillo vienen riquísimos para comerlos tal como lo envasan y si los prepara uno en casa,  poniéndoles un chorrito de aceite de oliva virgen extra, ajito y peregil picados y sal...¡Rico! ¡Rico!

Un saludo a todos y a todas


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá esto es un pimiento, también conocido como pimiento morrón o chile morrón. Por acá se le dice pimentón o paprika (aunque esta última generalmente es húngara).


----------



## jilar

francisgranada said:


> La _paprika_ puede ser sea dulce sea picante. Se supone, que el _pimentón_ como condimento en polvo fue "invetado" en Hungría en el siglo XVIII, y después algunos cocineros "famosos" presentaron en Monte Carlo el pimentón de Szeged como una nueva especia.


El pimentón, con ese nombre y refiriendo al polvo rojizo obtenido tras secar y moler pimientos (rojos o morrones), es un invento español cuando trajeron del Nuevo Mundo una planta desconocida hasta el momento en el Viejo Mundo, los mentados pimientos (el fruto de tal planta).
PIMIENTO

La palabra _paprika_ llega al inglés en 1896, siendo su origen el húngaro.
paprika | Origin and meaning of paprika by Online Etymology Dictionary

Y ahora diré cómo creo fue el proceso para que "paprika" (hasta no ver este tema nunca la había visto como esdrújula, es fácil de entender sabiendo que en inglés no reflejan estos detalles fonéticos, en este caso por falta de tildes o acentos) llegase de alguna forma al español.

En ambiente culinario, cocineros famosos y tal, como tú dices, seguramente hayan empleado el préstamo húngaro en inglés, y quizá en otros idiomas europeos, por ejemplo en alemán, y así ha sido copiado, bien por pensar que no existía ya un término o bien por no conocer la traducción, incluso algunos por darse importancia (usando palabras de otros idiomas), tal cual en español.

Dicho esto, paprika no es una palabra de uso común por la gente de a pie, sí puede serlo en ambiente culinario, por haberlo aprendido de ese modo, pero para la gente común, y esto al menos en España, los usos son:
Pimiento, para la planta y su fruto.
Pimentón, el fruto seco y molido, que genera ese polvo usado para condimentar.

Como curiosidad, si no fuera por la existencia de esa planta, ni del proceso para crear pimentón, no existiría el típico "chorizo" español, pues tal "tipo de salchicha" lleva pimentón, los húngaros dirán _paprika, _que es lo que le da su típico color.

Si en español alguien usa _paprika_ (o cualquier variante escrita) es por influencia del inglés, y no saber verdaderamente ante qué está.


----------



## eno2

Como Flamenco, cuando compro pimientos, después de  trece años en España, todavía estoy pensando en 'paprikas', que en holandés significa 'fruta verde, amarilla o roja que se come como verdura'. ..


----------



## Athos de Tracia

En cuanto al uso del vocablo,



> Si en español alguien usa _paprika_ (o cualquier variante escrita) es por influencia del inglés, y no saber verdaderamente ante qué está.



No puedo estar menos de acuerdo. Yo personalmente utilizo _pimentón_ y _páprika_  a sabiendas de lo que es cada producto y de sus diferencias.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Athos de Tracia said:


> En cuanto al uso del vocablo,
> No puedo estar menos de acuerdo. Yo personalmente utilizo _pimentón_ y _páprika_  a sabiendas de lo que es cada producto y de sus diferencias.


Hola.

¿Nos podrías ilustrar acerca de cuáles son las diferencias? Porque según el DLE, "paprika" (también "páprika") se define como 

1. f. pimentón (‖ polvo de pimiento molido).

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Saludos


----------



## duvija

En


Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Nos podrías ilustrar acerca de cuáles son las diferencias? Porque según el DLE, "paprika" (también "páprika") se define como
> 
> 1. f. pimentón (‖ polvo de pimiento molido).
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Saludos



 En EEUU se vende "paprika" en todos los supermercados. El 'nuestro' se llama 'pimentón español' y lo comprás en supermercados hispanos (por lo general, mexicanos). Yo no me puedo acostumbrar al feroz gusto del húngaro y voy a Pilsen o La Villita a comprar pimentón español (también llamado 'pimentón dulce' en algunas marcas). Si comiste goulash, te habrás dado cuenta de la diferencia. Los dos son pimiento molido, pero no sé si el pimiento o la elaboración, son la diferencia. Dado que en los supermercados mexicanos hay más de 30 pimentones diferentes, nunca investigué de dónde venían y huyo de esa zona siniestra donde te dan instrucciones de cuantas cucharadas usar de los varios, si querés hacer un guiso que te rompa los dientes.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Gracias, duvi, por tu explicación. O al menos por el intento . Pero, claro, de cualquier producto hay casi siempre un número más o menos amplio de variedades (aunque no he visto por aquí 30 tipos de pimentón, desde luego ) pero sigue siendo el mismo producto... Por eso me gustaría que Athos de Tracia, que parecía tener clarísimo que eran cosas distintas, nos dijera cuál es la diferencia entre el pimentón (dulce, picante o en cualquiera de las 30 variedades mexicanas) y la paprika.

Un saludo


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Gracias, duvi, por tu explicación. O al menos por el intento . Pero, claro, de cualquier producto hay casi siempre un número más o menos amplio de variedades (aunque no he visto por aquí 30 tipos de pimentón, desde luego ) pero sigue siendo el mismo producto... Por eso me gustaría que Athos de Tracia, que parecía tener clarísimo que eran cosas distintas, nos dijera cuál es la diferencia entre el pimentón (dulce, picante o en cualquiera de las 30 variedades mexicanas) y la paprika.
> 
> Un saludo



Aquí de nuevo. 

Duvija lo tiene tan claro como yo y me permito ampliar su comentario en cuanto al pimiento que se utiliza ya que es lo que diferencia ambos productos.

Para hacerlo sencillo: _pimentón_ y_ paprika_ son productos similares  pero tanto el aspecto como el procedimiento para obtenerlo son ligeramente  distintos y, sobre todo, la materia prima que se utiliza no es la misma, de allí que el sabor sea distinto. Los pimientos que se cultivan en España para el pimentón no son los mismos que los que se cultivan en Hungría.

Por ejemplo, en el caso del famoso (y maravilloso) _Pimentón de la Vera: _se elabora a partir de variedades muy concretas de pimiento que se cultivan en una zona muy concreta de España y bajo unas condiciones muy estrictas, de allí su denominación de origen.

Pero a pesar de ser un producto de una calidad extraordinaria, no resulta muy acertado utilizarlo para hacer un buen guslash.

El equivalente en cuanto a denominación de origen húngara para la paprika es la de Szeged.

En cuanto a dulce, picante (y agridulce, dicho sea de paso), todo está en las variedades de pimiento que se utilizan.

En resumidas cuentas, hablar de pimentón y  paprika es como hablar de vinos. Todos se elaboran con uva pero el producto final varía mucho.


----------



## jilar

Athos de Tracia said:


> En resumidas cuentas, hablar de pimentón y paprika es como hablar de vinos. Todos se elaboran con uva pero el producto final varía mucho


Intuía que la cosa iba por ahí, cuando dijiste que eran cosas diferentes.

Entiendo ese punto de vista, pero si nos paramos a pensar, por ejemplo, en cualquier otro lugar que no fuese España no se podría hacer, y por tanto llamarla así, una tortilla española. Quedémonos en los ingredientes básicos, huevos y patatas.

Los huevos que ponen las gallinas españolas, y las patatas que crecen en nuestras tierras, serían diferentes a los huevos de las gallinas y patatas de otros países. Por tanto estaríamos ante un alimento diferente.
Y seguro que, como tú mentas los vinos, habría personas capacitadas para apreciar esas diferencias.

No creo que podamos ponernos tan exigentes. Y al menos eso hacen los diccionarios de uso general, pues igualan pimentón y _paprika_.

Ambos no dejan de ser un polvo obtenido de moler un tipo de pimiento (hay cientos de tipos de pimiento, pero todos comparten ese nombre, pimiento)
Otra cosa es que en Hungría hicieran lo mismo, un polvo, pero con tomates. ¡Ay amigo! ya cambia la cosa, ese polvo sería partiendo de tomates y no de pimientos.

Digo tomates como podría haber dicho cualquier otro producto, el que sea, pero cualquiera diferente a un pimiento (del tipo que sea)

En fin, el debate puede ser eterno, por mi parte ya aporté todo lo que quería aportar. Todo bajo mi punto de vista, por tanto opinión.

Athos, cuando yo decía lo de la influencia del inglés y todo eso que me citaste, me refería a nivel general y considerando a aquellas personas que pueden sólo usar una lengua, la materna de cada uno, sin tener conocimientos de otros idiomas, ni incluso inquietudes lingüísticas como podemos tener quienes visitamos este tipo de foros.
Imagínate la situación; alguien quiere aprender nuevas recetas, se compra un libro de cocina, en su lengua materna, en una receta observa la palabra _paprika_ POR PRIMERA VEZ.
Recuerda, no sabe más idiomas, sólo el suyo propio, en el cual sabe leer, al ver esa palabra, así escrita, cada hablante la leerá/pronunciará según su lengua (en español, así escrita, sería llana, un inglés que no pueda consultar un diccionario para ver su pronunciación podría suponer que la primera a de paprika suena igual que la a de paper, y la i en pri leerla como la y en pry, ¿por qué no? De hecho la letra i en inglés a veces adopta ese sonido. Y así empezaría leyéndola /peipraika/...)

No sé si ves a dónde quiero llegar.

Y por otro lado, digo yo que habrá más gente actualmente que como segunda lengua conozcan antes el inglés, o el francés, alemán, ... que el húngaro.

Mi comentario hay que entenderlo con esta perspectiva. Sin más.

Un saludo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Estimado jilar y con permiso de los moderadores:

Entiendo perfectamente tu punto de vista pero aquí desde el inicio del hilo se trató de establecer si tres vocablos (pimiento/pimentón/paprika) son sinónimos o si se refieren a cosas distintas. En mi primera intervención, no generalicé en absoluto. Hablé de mi propia experiencia y luego aporté mis modestos conocimientos sobre la materia para explicar esta diferencia. Pero tengo que admitir que el español no es mi idioma materno y que siempre (o al menos desde que tengo uso de razón) supe que la paprika era el resultado de moler pimientos húngaros. 

En cuanto a los diccionarios de uso general, si fueran perfectos, infalibles y siempre acertados, ni existiría WR ni estaríamos aquí. 

Te pongo dos ejemplos en los que, a mi modesto entender, la RAE  no atina del todo (basta con leer las definiciones que da) y muy similares al debate que estamos teniendo: coñac/brandy - cava/champán.


----------



## jilar

Ahí te doy la razón, los diccionarios de uso general tienen limitaciones.

Pero hay que entenderlos también como un producto por consenso (todos podríamos hacer diccionarios propios y definir los conceptos como nosotros los entendemos, pero se supone que los existentes son producto del consenso entre varias personas, más o menos cultas o formadas y quizá con participación, como asesores, de especialistas en determinados temas)

Y de nuevo quiero señalar la mayor influencia de ciertas lenguas sobre otras, incluso antes que el idioma original del que se toma la palabra.

Habéis nombrado el "_goulash_", y escrito de ese modo, yo es la primera vez que lo veo, pero ya detecto que no se ajusta a las formas tradicionales de escritura del español. Me explico:
La combinación OU diría que es inexistente en castellano -en cambio en gallego es de lo más normal- a menos que sean palabras tomadas directamente del francés, por ejemplo, donde con OU en francés reproducen el sonido de la U. Hay miles de ejemplos, empezando por el cuscús (_couscous_), el turismo, ...

El final en SH.

Ahora bien, gracias a Internet, uno puede profundizar todo lo que quiera, apenas hay límite a la información -soy de una generación en que si uno quería saber algo más de lo que decía un simple diccionario tenía que consultar una enciclopedia, la cual tenía sus límites, claro, y sobre todo que tampoco podías ver las versiones en otros idiomas, como hoy sí podemos hacer- pues resulta que se puede ver que es un plato típico húngaro, y por tanto en su idioma recibe un nombre, por supuesto, y resulta que lo escriben como GULYÁS, o eso es lo que yo leo.

Se ve que " goulash" debe ser la adaptación en francés, que posiblemente copiaron en inglés. Y si comprobamos en el resto de idiomas se ve perfectamente que siguen la forma francesa, y no la húngara.

A mi modo de ver, integrando GULYÁS en español, sería menos extraño que hacerlo partiendo de la forma francesa. Eso no quiere decir que sería mejor (lo que parece una tilde crearía confusión a la hora de pronunciarlo, pero es que cada idioma tiene sus reglas de escritura y lectura) pero sí que sería más etimológicamente correcta y menos ajena a la forma castellana de escribir. Y esto debería ser para el resto de idiomas. Pero, lo dicho, hay idiomas que, por la razón que sea, cuando integran una palabra por primera vez proveniente de otro, adaptan su escritura en base al sonido original, correcta o incorrectamente. Sería el caso de en francés escribir Goulash, cuando en húngaro lo hacen como vimos.

Y la forma que se extiende a los demás idiomas, no es la del idioma original, sino la de, en este caso, el francés, un idioma con más capacidad para influir en otros idiomas. Simplemente por la mayor influencia.


Por cierto, y volviendo al tema _paprika_  he visto que en inglés también hay las dos pronunciaciones; como llana los estadounidenses, y como esdrújula donde la reina Isabel


----------

